# WindowMaker



## Matrix-NTN (8. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Wenn ich verusche den WIndowMaker zu configurerebn kommt folgendes:
configure Error: The path for the X11 files not found......
Gibts da irgendwelche variabeln oder was kann ich da machen
KDE geht und X auch...
Mfg
Tobias


----------



## RedWing (8. Mai 2004)

Hi
also 1.)

Warum installierst du nicht einfach die binaries?

Und 2.) 

Wenn du 1.) nicht magst sollte dir ./configure --help weiter helfen da kannst du nach gucken ob man den Pfad zum X11 irgendwie einstellen kann wenn es nicht der standard Pfad is.

Aber wenn dein X11 Verz in /usr/ ist, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben...

Gruß 

RedWing


----------



## Matrix-NTN (8. Mai 2004)

OK das habe ich nun hinbekommen.
So nun habe ich das ./configure gemacht.
Jetzt muss ich Make machen...
Wnen ich das Mache kommt :
LoockupCmap.c:36: X11/XLib.h: No such file or directory
LoockupCmap.c:37: X11/Xatom.h: No such file or directory
LoockupCmap.c:38: X11/Xutil.h: No such file or directory
In file included from LookupCmap.c:39:
StdCmap.h:38: X11/Xfuncproto.h: No such file or direcotry
make[1]: ***[LookupCmap.lo] Fehler 1
make[1]_ Leaving directory '/home/tobias/WIndowMaker-0.80.2/wrlib'
make: *** [all-recrusive] Fehler 1
Was heist das bzw. was kann ich da machen?
Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Matrix-NTN (8. Mai 2004)

Das heist ich bruache die dateien Xlib.h, Xatom.h und Xutil.h
Woher bekomme ich die?
Ich habe die nicht auf meinem Rechner...
MFg
Tobias


----------



## RedWing (8. Mai 2004)

Auch die sollten in deinem X11 Verzeichniss liegen.Schau mal unter /usr/X11R6/include/X11
nach ob sie wiklich fehlen....

Wenn ja suchst du hier 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Matrix-NTN (9. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Also unter /usr/X11R6 sind die dateien nicht.
Aber mein X11 hauptverzeichniss ist eh /etc/X11... da sind die aber auch nicht...
Auf der genannten seite habe ich auch nichts gefudnen.
Kann mir keiner die dateien einfach schicken oder so?

Mfg
TObias


----------



## RedWing (9. Mai 2004)

Ich benutze zwar SuSE und Windowmaker, und hatte somit noch keine Probleme diesbezüglich, aber bei Debian gibt es doch auch ein zugehöriges Softwarepackage und einen Paketmanager oder nicht?
Also der Windowmaker müsste garantiert auf soner Debian Distri mit drauf sein,
da er ja auch von GNU entwickelt wurde.

Und wenn nicht schau mal bitte Hier  ob du was brauchbares für dich findest?

Das mit den Dateien zu schicken ist so ne Sache die glaub ich nich so einfach geht, da der WMaker sicherlich nicht nur die headerfiles sondern auch die dazugehörigen Implementierungen benötigt.


Gruß RedWing


----------



## Sway (9. Mai 2004)

Scheint so, das dir die X11 dev-Dateien fehlen. Diese brauchst du in diesem zum kompilieren. KDE und Co hast du anscheinden als Packete installiert, denn fertige Packete benötigen keine dev-Dateien. Die *dev* sind die Entwickler Komponenten (development components).

Bei Debian müsste es das hier sein: *x-window-system-dev* - X Window System development components. Bei anderen Distributionen würde ich nach "Xfree86 dev" suchen.


----------

